# Best RCI Weeks Trader with m/f's under $600



## Riggo (Mar 20, 2012)

Wondering which RCI resort weeks (with maintenance fees under $600) you would consider to have the strongest trading power in the weeks system? Basically, what RCI weeks have the strongest trading value for low maintenance fees?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 20, 2012)

When you find it, let us all in on the secret.  Then all of us would have those weeks, and the price on eBay for those weeks would skyrocket, thereby raising the value of that resort, and making it impossible for anyone to get a good deal on it.  :rofl: 

WorldMark points hold their value for good reason.  We haven't bit the bullet yet.  But when you need to use RCI for something not available in WM, the option is cheap enough; when you can travel to the resorts in the internal system, the value is good.


----------



## chewie (Mar 20, 2012)

You might want to look at Palace View by Spinnaker - RCI 4067.  A three bedroom lock-off floating week (weeks 10-52) can fetch a total of 51 TPUs for a $560 a year MF.  That is less than $11 per TPU.  That is, depositing the 4th of July week.  If you can't deposit that week for some reason, then you can also deposit the two lock-off units into RCI Points for a combined total of 92,000 points.  And that is for any week (10-52).  

There is one on ebay right now being offered for free, and there is also a $750 credit in pre-paid MF for grabbing it.  However, this one is bi-annual.

I got one of these puppies last year and I love it!


----------



## aliikai2 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Myrtle Beach summer weeks*

Ocean Villas Beach & Racquet Club a one bedroom prime summer week gets 45 tpu with annual fees of $504 , a super trader. 



Riggo said:


> Wondering which RCI resort weeks (with maintenance fees under $600) you would consider to have the strongest trading power in the weeks system? Basically, what RCI weeks have the strongest trading value for low maintenance fees?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 20, 2012)

aliikai2 said:


> Ocean Villas Beach & Racquet Club a one bedroom prime summer week gets 64  tpu with annual fees of $504 , a super trader.


Greg, 64 TPU's is over the number any 1 bed can get.  60 is the max, as far as I know.


----------



## slum808 (Mar 20, 2012)

My vote is for Worldmark. MF on a 10k point contract is about $600/year. You don't have to reserve and deposit. You just make a request first and your charged points based on what exchange you receive. Any two bedroom will cost 10k points. You can trade into a 54 tpu DVC for 10k points. You can also rent additional points from other owners for $0.06/pt. I haven't traded in RCI yet, but I love my WM in II. Just got a Marriott Ko Olina 2 bed for May. Because its flextrade it only coat 4000 PTS.


----------



## ampaholic (Mar 20, 2012)

aliikai2 said:


> Ocean Villas Beach & Racquet Club a one bedroom prime summer week gets 64  tpu with annual fees of $504 , a super trader.



I think this is a typo, the best 1 bedroom week at this resort I could find with the deposit calculator was week 27 at 45 TPU - the other summer weeks were 36 or less.


----------



## Riggo (Mar 20, 2012)

What is the market value of Worldmark 10k point contract? That is, what would it fetch on resale?


----------



## yumdrey (Mar 20, 2012)

slum808 said:


> My vote is for Worldmark. MF on a 10k point contract is about $600/year. You don't have to reserve and deposit. You just make a request first and your charged points based on what exchange you receive. Any two bedroom will cost 10k points. You can trade into a 54 tpu DVC for 10k points. You can also rent additional points from other owners for $0.06/pt. I haven't traded in RCI yet, but I love my WM in II. Just got a Marriott Ko Olina 2 bed for May. Because its flextrade it only coat 4000 PTS.



I do agree for WorldMark, it is a great trader, you can use both RCI and II.
You don't have to worry about your week's TPU value. 2BR during red season is 10k, 1BR is 9k and studio is 8k. If you exchanged to gold seasons, the value is lower.
I exchanged into Marriott Puket Beach Club, 2BR in late June for 8k worldmark points (it's gold season).
WorldMark is the best trader among all my timeshares for its trading power, flexibility and MF.


----------



## yumdrey (Mar 20, 2012)

Riggo said:


> What is the market value of Worldmark 10k point contract? That is, what would it fetch on resale?



It is around 3k, but depends on the contract - if it's fully loaded or not.
Check wmowners.com for active listings and more info.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 20, 2012)

yumdrey said:


> I do agree for WorldMark, it is a great trader, you can use both RCI and II.
> You don't have to worry about your week's TPU value. 2BR during red season is 10k, 1BR is 9k and studio is 8k. If you exchanged to gold seasons, the value is lower.
> I exchanged into Marriott Puket Beach Club, 2BR in late June for 8k worldmark points (it's gold season).
> WorldMark is the best trader among all my timeshares for its trading power, flexibility and MF.



You live in Maryland, but Worldmark resorts are mostly on the West Coast....Did you buy ONLY to exchange or have you found that Worldmark has usability for people on the east coast?


----------



## yumdrey (Mar 20, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> You live in Maryland, but Worldmark resorts are mostly on the West Coast....Did you buy ONLY to exchange or have you found that Worldmark has usability for people on the east coast?



I use WM points only for exchanges, but I can reserve something in Williamsburg, Myrtle Beach and FL because Wyndham resorts are affilated with WorldMark.

I believe owners in westcoast use Bonus Time which is similar to Hilton's Open season, reserve available rooms by paying cash (discounted rate).


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 20, 2012)

yumdrey said:


> I use WM points only for exchanges, but I can reserve something in Williamsburg, Myrtle Beach and FL because Wyndham resorts are affilated with WorldMark.
> 
> I believe owners in westcoast use Bonus Time which is similar to Hilton's Open season, reserve available rooms by paying cash (discounted rate).



That was one of the reasons i originally leaned towards Wyndham instead of Worldmark, because of the East Coast Availability.....Then i learned about Exchanging...Still not sure if i'm ready for a 100% exchange only ownership though


----------



## Riggo (Mar 20, 2012)

yumdrey said:


> It is around 3k, but depends on the contract - if it's fully loaded or not.
> Check wmowners.com for active listings and more info.



What is the difference between a contract that is fully loaded or not?


----------



## siesta (Mar 20, 2012)

Riggo said:


> What is the difference between a contract that is fully loaded or not?


With worldmark credits


----------



## slum808 (Mar 20, 2012)

Worldmark points are good for two years, so a loaded contract would have all of last years, all of this years and all of next years points. So for a 10k contract it would have 20k points to use plus 10k points to borrow. $3500 is a good price for this. There is no closing cost only a $299 transfer fee.


----------



## jdunn1 (Mar 20, 2012)

I own WM and have posted on here before about how great they are.  Just want to add that any new WM owners (including myself) do not have access to ANY Wyndham property.  Only WM owners who bought direct or bought before 2006 (I think) have very limited access to Wyndham properties.  WM does have a fantastic resort in Daytona Beach but it is nearly impossible to get into becuase WM only own 30 or so units.

I use my WM points only as a trader.  Don't believe I will ever visit a WM resort because I like better weather than they have on the West Coast and that is where almost all the WM resorts are.  I have found lots of ways in II to stretch my points by depositing an actual unit.  Some WM resorts are also very valuable to SFX, an independent exchange company, so it trades very well in that system.  WM is fantastic in II but outside of flex time (60 days or less before check-in) and shoulder seasons, it is almost impossible to get a Marriott or Starwood or Hyatt trade.  With that said, I was able to get a studio unit at Marriott's Mountain Valley for Presidents Day week, 2013 for only 4k WM points by doing a deposit first.  That reservation cost me maybe $300 in dues.  

WM has the best trade power I am aware of in RCI.  I've been offered some fantastic DVC exchanges, including Grand Californian July weeks, 3 bedrooms at Old Key West and lots of holiday DVC florida weeks.  But, with WM, there is never a discount in RCI for exchanges -- at least not for DVC or Las Vegas or other red all the time places.  Any exchange 45 days out or less in RCI is only 4k points in RCI, but I would never want to count on getting a good exchange 45 days or out in RCI.

I only have a 5k point WM contract, so I just rent all the extra points I need.  You can rent points for less than 6 cent, sometimes.  WM is teriffic but don't think you can buy WM and get a Marriott or Hyatt or Starwood ski week or summer beach week or Hawaii outside of flex time.  The various preference periods in II make using WM points for those resort brands very difficult during prime seasons.  In RCI, whatever you want can be had, so long as there are deposits.

Good luck deciding.  



Ridewithme38 said:


> You live in Maryland, but Worldmark resorts are mostly on the West Coast....Did you buy ONLY to exchange or have you found that Worldmark has usability for people on the east coast?


----------



## aliikai2 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Yup 45*



rickandcindy23 said:


> Greg, 64 TPU's is over the number any 1 bed can get.  60 is the max, as far as I know.



Mis-typed 45 is the value, Greg


----------



## daileyad (Mar 21, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> I own WM and have posted on here before about how great they are.  Just want to add that any new WM owners (including myself) do not have access to ANY Wyndham property.  Only WM owners who bought direct or bought before 2006 (I think) have very limited access to Wyndham properties.  WM does have a fantastic resort in Daytona Beach but it is nearly impossible to get into becuase WM only own 30 or so units.



I thought I heard that Wyndham owners have access to all Worldmark properties?  Or do they have the same restrictions as Worldmark-->Wyndham access?


----------



## slum808 (Mar 21, 2012)

I believe an equivalent number of rooms were swapped, so even if it apeara they can access a number of different proprieties the reality is there is very limited availability.


----------



## 4dabirds (Mar 21, 2012)

*My vote is still for Worldmark*

I have been using my Worldmark membership primarily for trading for about 14 years now. There is great flexibility in it, and overall, the maintenance fees are still relatively low for the value that you have in options. 

Quarterly Dues Billing Vs. Yearly
Small Points Account Allows Access to System
Fax Time (Extra Points) Available As-Needed for .08 cents 
Purchase of Additional Rental Credits Available for .04-.06 cents
Owner Specials Allow Access to Club Resorts at Discount Pricing
Decent Trading Power Within All Exchange Systems
Ability to Search Before You Confirm an Exchange Booking (no risk)
Ability to Use Off-Season Deposits to Gain 4,000 Credit Exchanges Outside  
    of the 59-day Window
Ability to Book Specific Week in Order to Get Bonus Weeks for Deposits 
    with SFX, etc
Ability to Book Within the Worldmark System and Cancel if a Better 
    Exchange Opportunity Comes Through
Did I Mention Worldmark is Relatively Inexpensive to Buy-Into and It's Pretty Flexible?  

On the downside... it used to be WAY better, but like all good things, someone sees they can make a profit on it and messes it all up for the little guy - whatcha gonna do?  

Good luck in your search! 

Kim


----------



## 4dabirds (Mar 21, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> WM is teriffic but don't think you can buy WM and get a Marriott or Hyatt or Starwood ski week or summer beach week or Hawaii outside of flex time.  The various preference periods in II make using WM points for those resort brands very difficult during prime seasons.



I actually have NOT had the same experience within II. As long as Owner Services deposits a decent blue week, I am still able to get good trades. Part of this may be our destinations... my diligence... and the help of others with their sightings, but we always manage to go where we want (resort) when we want (time of year) including places like Franz Klammer Lodge, Aspen Ridge (a ski-in/out group of condos up on the mountain in Telluride), Marriott's Waiohai 2bdrm over July 4th, Westin Ka'anapali 2bdrm over Christmas/New Years, and Four Seasons Aviara - although those weeks have been more difficult to catch now that there are fewer developer deposits. The Westin St. John has also been allusive - I have seen it a couple of times we just were not able to go.  

Sometimes, if you ask for a 5,000 credit 2bdrm unit, you end up getting one with more trading power... it costs slightly more, but in the end, it just may be worth it if you are trying to get something truly special. Also having a good lead-time on your on-going search helps so you are able to catch the inventory when the developer bulk space banks vs. hoping for a deposit from an existing owner which may/may not happen.

Kim


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 21, 2012)

chewie said:


> You might want to look at Palace View by Spinnaker - RCI 4067.  A three bedroom lock-off floating week (weeks 10-52) can fetch a total of 51 TPUs for a $560 a year MF.  That is less than $11 per TPU.  That is, depositing the 4th of July week.  If you can't deposit that week for some reason, then you can also deposit the two lock-off units into RCI Points for a combined total of 92,000 points.  And that is for any week (10-52).
> 
> There is one on ebay right now being offered for free, and there is also a $750 credit in pre-paid MF for grabbing it.  However, this one is bi-annual.
> 
> I got one of these puppies last year and I love it!



Is the 51 TPUs from a whole 3BR deposit or locking off first? I would have guessed that locking off and then depositing might produce more TPUs.

July 4th lockoffs in Myrtle Beach and Orlando can produce some impressive TPUs for certain properites.


----------



## chewie (Mar 22, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Is the 51 TPUs from a whole 3BR deposit or locking off first? I would have guessed that locking off and then depositing might produce more TPUs.
> 
> July 4th lockoffs in Myrtle Beach and Orlando can produce some impressive TPUs for certain properites.



You are exactly correct.  The way these rooms are setup are:  (1) 2BR with a full kitchen, and (1) 1BR with a full kitchen.  Call owner services and advise that you want to deposit both units as individual lock-offs, then choose the week that you want to deposit.  This is a first come, first served type of thing.  They only allow a maximum of 1 year in advance.  However, they do allow you to choose the week that you wish to deposit.  This is a key point, as there are many timeshares out there that will not allow you to pick the week that you wish to deposit.

And I too agree that a July 4th lockoff in Myrtle Beach would be a very nice thing to have.


----------



## HenryT (Mar 22, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> You live in Maryland, but Worldmark resorts are mostly on the West Coast....Did you buy ONLY to exchange or have you found that Worldmark has usability for people on the east coast?



I live on the East Coast but I use my Worldmark points. I only have a 6K account so I normally go on a Worldmark vacation every other year. I do buy extra points when I need them.

I have been to 3 of the oceanfront Worldmark resorts in Oregon and I have reserved one of the Worldmark units at the Wyndham resort in Daytona Beach. I also reserved a summer unit at the Yellowstone National Park resort for this summer but I had a change of plans. I was able to easlly rent that unit for a profit though.

There are a number of other Worldmark resorts I want to go to as well. My small contract works well for me though since most of the resorts are on the West coast; thus the reason I normally only go to Worldmark resorts every other year.


----------



## Jwerking (Mar 30, 2012)

*Good price to purchase WM points?*

What is a good price to purchase WM points?  Also, how many points does it take to book a 2 br unit at let's say the Yellowstone resort during Sept?  Just have no clue. 

Thanks

Joyce


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 30, 2012)

Jwerking said:


> What is a good price to purchase WM points?  Also, how many points does it take to book a 2 br unit at let's say the Yellowstone resort during Sept?  Just have no clue.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joyce



I have no idea if this is accurate, but its the best i could find...

http://www.wmtsinfo.com/item/17/
Click on the resort, it should bring up the points needed


----------



## slum808 (Mar 30, 2012)

Jwerking said:


> What is a good price to purchase WM points?  Also, how many points does it take to book a 2 br unit at let's say the Yellowstone resort during Sept?  Just have no clue.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joyce



Point values for 2- bed Yellow stone
 red 13k, white 11.5k, blue 9.5 k

first week of sept is white the rest of sept is blue.

$.30-$.35 / credit is a good price. 

If you want to use a 2 bedroom or trade for a 2 bedroom every year, I would buy a 10k account. Don't buy a 6l or 8k they don't give the best value mf wise. I have a 7k which seems to suit me okay. You can rent one time credits for $0.06-$0.07/ credit which is basically the cost of mf.

Use this link below to see all the resorts and point cost for each. This is the official owner site, but you don't need to log on to see the resorts.
https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a week 51 at orange lake in orlando that gets 58 TPU's, my MF is about $850 and i paid about $300 for the week on eBay


----------

